
Google whistleblower launches project to keep tech ethical - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/13/google-whistleblower-launches-project-to-keep-tech-ethical
======
rurban
This one: [https://techinquiry.org/](https://techinquiry.org/)

